# Sandusky Bay-Bayview Bridge



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

What's going. I will be heading to Sandusky this evening at around 6pm to do some night catfishing. I was wondering how the catfish have been biting around bay view bridge or the little area right off RT269. Have not been up there since i was 13 or 14 and figured it was atrip that is well over due. Any info i am sure would be helpful. Thanks to all who reply and have a great fish filled weekend.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

My buddy was there from 9am till 1030 am, and picked up 7 cats. He said he was using raw shrimp and nightcrawlers. A few sheephead from time to time as well. Good luck and post your results.


----------



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

idontknow, thanks for the info that sounds good for him to only have been there for an hour and a half. i am loading the car up know.


----------



## LJACKSON36 (Jan 4, 2006)

Well, I hit the bay yesterday evening. Was planning on going up this morning. But the way the weather has been overr the past few days decided against going up and having to sit through the heat of the day. started off at the little area off Rt269 fished there from & until around midnight, ending up with 7 seven cats at the location. The catfish were taking the bait from about 2 feet under a bobber. At midnight moved over to the old bayview bridge where shrimp[ was the bait of choice. fortunately ran into a gentleman and his buddies who had two coolers full of medium to rather large 20-30 inch cats that had a couple pieces to offer. once the hook was baited with the shrimp that was donated to me it took only around 5-10 minutes for a nice 20 inch channel to take my offering. unfortunately they did not want night crawlers or chicken liver so at 3:30 this morning i settled in for a little shut eyed in anticipation on the hour and half ride back home. but it ws a great time. If anyone is going to hit the bay DO NOT FORGET THE SHRIMP!!!!!!!!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Long way for me to head for cats but thanks for the great report!! You covered the bases!


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

i never forget the shrimp when i go cat fishin its my go to bait when im just lookin for numbers. if im lookin to hook up with some bigger cats and less numbers i bring the 3-4 inch gills.


----------



## whoppy16 (Jun 11, 2009)

..........


----------

